# The Official 2012 Halloween Magazine and Craft Book Thread



## Tarker Midnight (Jul 9, 2011)

I had to run into Safeway yesterday (in a super hurry as I was running late) and I'm pretty sure I saw a Halloween cooking magazine near one of the checkouts. It might have been from Pillsbury. Any other time I would have stopped to flip through it but I didn't even have a minute to spare. 

I have several Gooseberry Patch (general) cookbooks and the fall-themed cookbooks usually have some fun stuff in them. I think last year they put out a special Halloween publication but I didn't buy it because it was a bit pricy. Thanks for the heads-up on this year's publication. I'll be on the lookout.


----------



## ghoulishgal88 (Aug 4, 2012)

I work at a grocery store and we already have Gooseberry Patch and Pillsbury (I believe) cookbooks. While I was at work today I noticed another, full-size magazine but I'm unsure of its publisher. It has what appears to be chocolate covered apples made to look like jack o'lanterns on the cover.


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

They're starting to show up in stores it looks like.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Phyliss Hoffman's "Celebrate Fall" is out but it's more thanksgiving than Halloween. Pretty fall decor though.


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

Only one I've seen at both Jo-Ann's and Barnes & Noble is some sort of cross-stitching Halloween designs magazine.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Taste of Home's Halloween special is out. Mostly recipes, which makes sense I guess. I didn't buy it because I really have no need for more "make a cupcake into a monster" ideas. Cute though.


----------



## Hollie H (Nov 15, 2009)

Madame Leota said:


> Taste of Home's Halloween special is out. Mostly recipes, which makes sense I guess. I didn't buy it because I really have no need for more "make a cupcake into a monster" ideas. Cute though.


That made me laugh. Spot on, Madame.


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

Haven't seen any yet in my area....


----------



## seelie8504 (Oct 15, 2008)

I've seen the taste of home one but the recipes looked pretty similar to ones from the last couple of years. I've learned my lesson to check before buying!

I also got a fall baking magazine, but I haven't seen much else yet.


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Haven't seen any yet, but also haven't really started looking. Need to fix that.

Every year I pick up a "Halloween" themed mystery to read during October...time to start that hunt, too.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Picked up the Better Homes and Gardens Halloween issue today! I know it will most likely be much of the same things as every year but it made me happy to see it so I bought it! 
Family Fun Halloween is out also. Great magazine for households with small children. It's where my outdoor decorating began many years ago!


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Latest Lowe's Creative Living mag arrived in the mail today. While it doesn't have a lot, there is a Halloween section in this edition. Not nearly enough, but something.


----------



## KimmyBlanks (Oct 12, 2008)

I have currently seen a total of 5 Halloween magazines out so far... I have purchased these two so far


----------



## sookie (Sep 19, 2010)

I need to look for some, I've never actually bought a Halloween special magazine. Does the Better Homes and Garden have crafts and decorating besides recipees too?


----------



## Lisaloo (Sep 27, 2011)

I wonder if I have a subscription to Better Homes and Gardens if I'll get the Halloween edition or if I have to buy it?


----------



## RattandRoll (Sep 6, 2007)

Saw these earlier


----------



## djkeebz (Oct 1, 2005)

I thumbed through the Martha Stewart Halloween magazine today. Some cool stuff in there.


----------



## CzarinaKatarina (Jul 13, 2010)

djkeebz, was it a new issue? I was so excited to see the Martha Halloween issue when I was out today, but the one I saw is a reprint of last year's halloween special issue.


----------



## sookie (Sep 19, 2010)

I did get the Better Homes and Gardens magazine, I'm very happy with it. Lots of ideas in it. I saw a few others but most were for kids costumes or for food only. Though I may go and get a small recipee magazine.


----------



## Minakitty (Jul 29, 2011)

I just read this last night regarding this year's Martha issue:
http://vintagehalloweencollector.blogspot.com/2012/08/martha-stewart-halloween-handbook.html

It's a shame, but I suppose I can look at it as having one less thing to buy (I am compelled to buy any of the issues that aren't all food or child-oriented, so "having" is the right word!). At least Living's October issue always has a couple of nice articles. Country Living is nice too.


----------



## Tarker Midnight (Jul 9, 2011)

That's too bad about this year's Martha Stewart magazine. I hope she at least does a new TV special this year. 

I was in Tuesday Morning yesterday and found (in the book section) a bunch of holiday special magazines from previous years. Most of them were Paula Deen Christmas special editions but there was one magazine that I bought called "Phyllis Hoffman Celebrate Halloween" from 2010. It was only $1.99 so I couldn't pass it up.


----------



## v_gan (Aug 19, 2009)

Tarker Midnight said:


> That's too bad about this year's Martha Stewart magazine. I hope she at least does a new TV special this year.
> 
> I was in Tuesday Morning yesterday and found (in the book section) a bunch of holiday special magazines from previous years. Most of them were Paula Deen Christmas special editions but there was one magazine that I bought called "Phyllis Hoffman Celebrate Halloween" from 2010. It was only $1.99 so I couldn't pass it up.


That's a great deal on "Celebrate"! I love all the holiday/seasonal issues of that magazine. There are always so many wonderful tablescapes and ideas. I'll have to check the Tuesday Mornings around here for some!


----------



## Tarker Midnight (Jul 9, 2011)

v_gan, I'm a sucker for the holiday magazines, so I also picked up the Phyllis Hoffman Celebrate Christmas (2010), 2 of the Paula Deen Christmas editions (2010 and 2011), and a Sandra Lee Summer magazine (including 4th of July). Lots of recipes and decorating ideas for around $10.00! I, too, love a great tablescape!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Better Homes and Garden has had some issues in the past with ideas I enjoyed alot from decorating to food. I'll have to see if I can find that in my stores. So many of the grocery and drug stores are carrying only a limit selection of print magazines now and sometimes it takes a bit of a hunt for them. Everyone'spictures of the covers really helps along with our impressions and what was covered. I don't have little kids so tend to skip over the more family oriented ones.

Does anyone know if there are halloween magazines for the iPad? I like to have paper magazines for the holidays but maybe I'll have to look elsewhere.


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

Minakitty said:


> I just read this last night regarding this year's Martha issue:
> http://vintagehalloweencollector.blogspot.com/2012/08/martha-stewart-halloween-handbook.html
> 
> It's a shame, but I suppose I can look at it as having one less thing to buy (I am compelled to buy any of the issues that aren't all food or child-oriented, so "having" is the right word!). At least Living's October issue always has a couple of nice articles. Country Living is nice too.


I love Martha Stewart's Halloween collectors edition usually.......... but was very disappointed in it this year nothing new at all only a rehash of past couple of years.


----------



## c910andace (Aug 17, 2010)

I picked up the Matthew Mead Halloween magazine at Costco last week. There are some fun ideas, it has a vintage feel. Grabbed BH&G at Target as well...on the hunt for Women's Day. Where have you seen WD?


----------



## Jules17 (Aug 31, 2010)

Lisaloo said:


> I wonder if I have a subscription to Better Homes and Gardens if I'll get the Halloween edition or if I have to buy it?


No, I have a BHG subscription and the Halloween special edition is not included so you have to buy it separately. Their regular issue for Oct will have a few pages of Halloween but the special edition is the whole magazine.


----------



## Jules17 (Aug 31, 2010)

c910andace said:


> I picked up the Matthew Mead Halloween magazine at Costco last week. There are some fun ideas, it has a vintage feel. Grabbed BH&G at Target as well...on the hunt for Women's Day. Where have you seen WD?


I picked up Matthew Mead's newest mag as well and it is different from the one a few years ago which is good. Will have to look for the WD one too. Saw the Martha Stewart handbook today at the store but in looking at it, it has a re-hash of all the previous years. Augh! Come on Martha!!


----------

